# PASEANDO POR AREQUIPA (MOLLENDO)



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bien nosotros aun no bajaremos a la Playa aun seguiremos aqui haciendo tomas de todo el Malecon para que tengan una idea más clara de todo lo que hay en Mollendo 










El muelle turistico 











La pista que va al corredor de playas, este corredor va hasta Mejia 










El puente de fierro, antiguo puente que se tenia que pasar antes para ir a la playa


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui más fotitos de nuestro paseo, paso a paso hasta llegar a la zona de playas 










Vista de un edifico que esta cerca del Malecon 










Aqui una vista del Malecon 










Allá tenemos que ir


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hermoso balneario, lindo paseo, la limpieza y el buen clima ayudaron bastante, gracias por las fotos.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Entraste al Castillo Forga luz???


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Bella foto, se imaginan un pequeño skyline, detras del castillo, Mollendo debe copiar a sus vecinas chilenas de Iquique y Antofagasta, porque potencial le sobra, solo faltaria la inversion privada para que Molendo sea un balneario A1


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Interesante thread.... la competencia està haciendo estragos entre los foristas Arequipeños... bien! mientras esto haga que el foro se fortalezca.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Bonitas fotos... aunque ya las vi  caballera asi es la competencia jajaja

el edificio q dices es del ejercito creo


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno asi es la competencia dicen no? pero igual tengo algo que la competencia no tiene jijiji :lol::lol::banana::banana::banana::banana: Y ahora más que nunca esta bien guardada


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno y siguiendo con nuestro hermoso tour  aqui les dejo algunas otras fotos para que puedan comentar con respeto y con altura


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bueno aqui más fotos del Malecon y del puerto artesanal


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

porque eso de con respeto y altura???????????????? ahh vale decir que el rompeolas se lo llevo una ola... en la 2da foto se muestra desde el lado izquierdo era hasta casi llegando al centro...a pesar de eso igual me lanze


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> porque eso de con respeto y altura???????????????? ahh vale decir que el rompeolas se lo llevo una ola... en la 2da foto se muestra desde el lado izquierdo era hasta casi llegando al centro...a pesar de eso igual me lanze


Porque lo primero que debe primar es el respeto Suguitar donde no hay respeto y tolerancia, no hay personas.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

y eso q tiene ver aca si nada ha pasado en este thread ... plop!

chvrs las fotos esa casa de madera de la primera foto ia la deberian botar esta demas, ademas q la zona ahora con el nuevo malecon es estrategico cosas q tiene salida por los dos lados


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

como que votar :doh: si tiene bastante valor esa casa.... es como que digas que quieras bajarte una casa del historica del centro de AQP...


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

la madera no es para 100pre y esa casa ya esta podrida = q una q tengo a lado del mar, y no encunetro punto d comparacion con una casa historica de arequipa jejeje











si la miras por la parte del malecon t llevas una fea sorpresa con la parte que daba al mar de esas casas


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

nada que ver... yo tengo una foto de esa casa por el lado hacia el muelle turistico y es hermosa...una restauración y queda bien... no se porque aveces el facilismo de desacerse de una edificación con valor para construir alguna tonteria.....


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

se tendria q volver a construir la casa desde cero ya que la madera esta podrida y las bigas son de madera, una restauracion te sale mucho mas caro q construir una cosa nueva y su arquitectura no es nada sorprendente hay muchas mjores casas en mollendo


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> se tendria q volver a construir la casa desde cero ya que la madera esta podrida y las bigas son de madera, una restauracion te sale mucho mas caro q construir una cosa nueva y su arquitectura no es nada sorprendente hay muchas mjores casas en mollendo



Pero esta casita resistio muchisimos terremotos  de todos modos me gusta y muchisimo


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

no porque veas unas más espectaculares vas a matar esta...no pues... si los lugares historicos tienen valor es porque estan compuestos por toda una malla edificada que vienen a ser todas las casas o edificaciones con valor... si eliminas una, vas eliminando parte de la malla que hace el caracter a una zona..en este caso estarias eliminando y desarticulando la malla de este estilo de casas....

aparte yo como veo ahi no todo el material esta perdido.... para eso se hace un relevamiento de daños y de ahi se restaura....no hay que caer en soluciones facilistas....

Aca una imagen de la fachada de la casa que da hacia el muelle..en un acantilado está.....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hace parte de todo lo que Hace que Mollendo sea una ciudad hermosa, por esa arquitectura especial y unica que encontramos en esta gran ciudad e crecimiento  Suguitar yo quiero las casas y palacios asi como estos  

Tacall tiene gusto y hay que respetarlos  De todos modos los seres humanos siempre tenemos gustos diferentes


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bueno siguiendo con nuestro hermoso tour, aqui veamos a donde vamos.


La exclusiva zona de restaurantes con piscina dentro y con campos para realizar deportes.










Creo que esta es una de las discotecas que hay en la ciudad










Aqui el paseo que hay para ir por la costanera 










Una vista de la forma de barco que tiene el parque cuatico con sus 4 piscinas


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bien aqui seguimos con nuestro recorrido por este paseo por la costa de Arequipa 

MOLLENDITO AREQUIPA PERÚ 










CLUBS y hermosos restaurantes con todos los servicios. 



















Muy buena comida y muy comoda un ceviche esta solo 18 soles y un palot de mariscos completo esta 35 soles 



















EL INICIO...


Tengo otro nombre.....A.......


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Las fotos no son fotomontaje, esta es la ciudad de Mollendo en Arequipa - Perú.

Esta ciudad asi callada avanzaba como otras cosas que avanzan calladas :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

me gusta que su mobiliario haya sido normado para mantener la uniformidad... por cierto Luz no ingresaste al Club Maui???? desde el segundo piso se tiene una vista espectacular de la playa junto a la piscina que esta en ese nivel tambien....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> me gusta que su mobiliario haya sido normado para mantener la uniformidad... por cierto Luz no ingresaste al Club Maui???? desde el segundo piso se tiene una vista espectacular de la playa junto a la piscina que esta en ese nivel tambien....


Asi es tiene una hermosa piscina aerea, bueno no pude entrar porque no soy socia, pero creo que tú si entraste o tal vez lú si lo hizo  a ver chicos


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

yo entre..pero no necesariamente tienes que ser socio...solo pagas pa tu entrada y ya ta


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

muy buenas las actualizaciones luz y de hecho q la remodelacion a modernizado todo el complejo


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Gracias a todos los que visitan el tema  asi es, esta zona esta creciendo muy bien  y ya vienen más fotos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno aqui otras fotos  de la ciudad y del corredor de playas de Mollendo 



















Ya vienen más fotos


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bien aqui más fotos de Mollendo en mi paseo que tuve por esta hermosa ciudad 










Sus lindos basureros en maderita


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Una foto del castillo Forga










Una vista de las playas


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

buenas tomas Luz.....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Pero Mollendo no sólo es playas y seguridad, además de descanso, Mollendo también es esto 










Una vista desde la Playa de las zonas donde se concentran las grandes reservas de combustibles de la región en una zona industrial de Mollendo










Una vista desde la orilla










Aqui una vista con zoom de la zona de reserva y almacenaje e industrial de Mollendo


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

No se por que no puedo ver las ultimas fotos (ni en Opera ni en IE7) q raroo...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> No se por que no puedo ver las ultimas fotos (ni en Opera ni en IE7) q raroo...


No entiendi, no las puedes ver?

Suguitar tu las logras ver?


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Creo que es un problema de mi compu, tambien me pasa con fotos de otros foristas en otros threads.. en un rato reinicio a ver si funciona


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

mmm..yo si las veo


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> mmm..yo si las veo


Verdad que los grandes almacenes de Petroleo y de gas asi como de algunas empresas que estan ubicados en la zona le dan un aire industrial a la ciudad? Mollendo se une al......A.......  YUPI!!!!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Por fin las puedo ver!! :banana:
Estan bonitas las fotos, los tanques de petroleo cerquita de la playa... esta ciudad vive de mas cosas que solo el turismo veraniego.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

en algo la ciudad esta medio muerta en tiempo de invierno, chvrs las fotos oslo que en las fotos de la 3era playa hubieras ometido esas "carpas" y toldos ejejejje


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Si pero no podia hacerlo Tacallsito  de todos modos se ve muy bien la zona Industrial y de Petroleo o combustibles de Mollendo  muy hermosa esta ciudad en crecimiento


----------



## auror07pe (Mar 1, 2008)

hola Chocaviento, en muchos de tus post has sugerido que algo grande se viene para mollendo o para arequipa en general, mmm quisiera que nos dijeras a q te refieres o al menos nos des un adelanto de lo que va a pasar, tal vez un gran hotel se instalara?? o mmm una empresa importante?? mmm sacanos de la incognita pliss


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Yo que pensé que el Castillo Forga era mas grande ... vaya qué decepción ... aun asi ... Mollendo se ve muy bien Salu2 Luz!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Yo que pensé que el Castillo Forga era mas grande ... vaya qué decepción ... aun asi ... Mollendo se ve muy bien Salu2 Luz!!


Bueno el Castillo no es pequeño es grande miraras otras fotos no te preocupes pero tampoco es inmenso


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

yo visite el castillo Forga a los 10 - 11 años... porque habia un hotel alado y nos dejaron entrar...y en verdad en bien grande....lo lamentable es que ahora solo queda el edificio, más no el mobiliario interno...esa vez de niño que lo visite aun estaba el mobiliario, claro todo deteriorado, pero aún existia.... 

P.d: lo que se, es que hay un monton de mobiliario del castillo Forga que se expone dentro de la Estación Cultural de Mollendo....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> yo visite el castillo Forga a los 10 - 11 años... porque habia un hotel alado y nos dejaron entrar...y en verdad en bien grande....lo lamentable es que ahora solo queda el edificio, más no el mobiliario interno...esa vez de niño que lo visite aun estaba el mobiliario, claro todo deteriorado, pero aún existia....
> 
> P.d: lo que se, es que hay un monton de mobiliario del castillo Forga que se expone dentro de la Estación Cultural de Mollendo....


El Castillo Forga pertenece a un viejito que no quiere hacer nada con el Castillo, no sabe todo el dinero que esta perdiendo, lo deberian expropiar y hacer un hotel de lujo alli


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Esto aparecio el 16 de febrero de este año!!!! ya los mollendinos quieren rescatar este monumento declarado patrimonio cultural de la nación!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

si ya fuese profesional.......me iria como voluntario a restaurar esta hermosa obra de arte....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

EDIT.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

ahhh..la tercera playa reconocible por esas carpas playeras.....mil veces prefiero la 1era playa.....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> ahhh..la tercera playa reconocible por esas carpas playeras.....mil veces prefiero la 1era playa.....


Yo me voy siempre a las de los Albatros  no me voy alli  la gente con sus autos que entran hasta la zona de las playas


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Albatroz también es bueno..... pero si quieres encontrarte con tu gentita, la 1er playa es la mejor opción... aparte que de ahi te puedes ir rápido al muelle a tirarte al mar!!!!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

la opcion es mejia en la 1era 2da playa mucha gente y la 3era es mas para acampar nc

buenas fotos especialmente la de restaurenme ya, el gobierno regional deberia meterse en el asunto ya que esa castillo representa a mollendo


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

EDIT.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

acabando el verano,,, la 1era playa es para la gente que quiere hacerse notar y que le da flojera caminar, la 2Da playa esp para la gente que llego tarde y no encontro cupo en la 1era ,,, y la tercera playa es donde la gente de la 1era no quiere ir pero si van los que vienen con sus ollas de tallarines y se bañan con las misma ropa con la que viajaron y tambien para bañarse con las polleras puestas, y tambien para estacionar el camion o el tico taxi con placa de Arequipa, :lol: :lol: solo es broma , y asi me han dicho los mollendinos,,,
En mollendo hay playas para todos los gustos , modas , culturas y bolsillos
Bacan Luz,, solo falta una foto tuya bañandote,,, te lo piden todos los incascrapers


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

oe como q en bikini!!! q inmoral hno: :lol::lol::lol: cuidado luz :lol::lol:

y si las playas de mollendo son para todos los bolsillos hay fichas y no tan fichas


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Mollendo es pluricultural


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> Mollendo es pluricultural


Asi es, pluricultural jijijijij :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

EDIT.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

chvr las fotos bonita playa aunque algo descuidada


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Es que en estas playas no va mucha gente, no estan sucias para nada, solo que se ven solitarias


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

bn solitarias ... aunque viendolo con positividad se diria que bien privadas jeje


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

EDIT.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gracias x las fotos lucecinha. Salu2!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

ese es el famoso aerodromo!!!! yo pase por ahi y ni cuenta me di, plop!!!! buenas pics Luz!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> ese es el famoso aerodromo!!!! yo pase por ahi y ni me cuenta me di, plop!!!! buenas pics Luz!!!!


Asi es, dije que traeria fotos y las traje!  YUPI!!! 

los acantilados de esa zona son muy bonitos, con el crecimiento de las ciudades de la costa de Arequipa, alli muy pronto habran edificios seguramente


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

ojla que algunas zonas no se depreden como esa cascada de un acatilado, buenas fotos, esperaba mas del aerodromo


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

EDIT.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos Chocaviento, recien ahora las vi, las playas me gustaron mucho, el clima espectacular y Mollendo me gustó bastante en mi próximo viaje al Perú ya tengo agendado Arequipa que la conozco muy mal. Buenas fotos :cheers:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

EDIT.


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Que bonito atardecer en la playa


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Vaya vaya, hermoxas fotos Luz!!! me gusta como se ve el ocaso en tus fotos.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

bacanes las playas de arequipa,, bonita esa foto del atardecer..esa creo q es la magia de nuestras playas... q no encontrars en miami, can cun, varadero, grecia ,españa , tailandia.......esa atmosfera tan social , tan amena..musica salsa de fondo,, tomando su cervecita helada,, su cevichito,, gente reunida ,, riendose, chupando , chapotenado en el mar,, pichanguita, voley, fronton, piscinazo etc..q bonito es el peru..no tenemos nada q envidiar.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

me gusto el atardecer..... y la foto que supuestamente me tomaste lanzandome un clavado desde el muelle???????? :nuts:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:lol::lol: chesu... me trapaste en la camra!!!!!!! :crazy2:


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Bonitas fotos chocawinds,,, como para despedir el verano con broche de Oro,, aunque aun nos debes fotos con clavados tuyos :

Mollendo en los 90' no me gustaba para nada,,, pero ahora ha cambiado mucho,y es muy divertida y entretenida para toda la familia. Deberiamos estar agradecidos con este pueblo que se esfuerza por ser mejor cada dia y brindarnos tan buenos servicios a nosotros los Arequipeños y demas turistas del Peru, Bolivia y Brasil.. que la visitamos todos los años
:cheers:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Muy buenas las ultimas fotos, esa foto de los chicos tirandose al mar me trae muchos recuerdos de mi no tan lejana infancia


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y ahora más fotos de Mollendo en varias zonas 

Siempre una vista de los tanques de almacenamiento de Mollendo 



















Una vista de la Playa numero 3










Una vista de la zona de Sombrero Grande


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui más fotos siempre la zona residencial de Sombrero Grande 



















Una vista panoramica desde la zona de la Playa Aeropuerto.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Otras vistas panoramicas (las fotos seguramente se les hacen familiares, pero por problemas tecnicos se borraron por eso las vuelvo a colocar)


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui otras fotos de la zona del aerodromo de Mollendo 










Alli la Manga del aerodromo


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aqui algunos atardeceres de la zona  










Estas vistas son desde el nuevo muelle que han restructurado 

ahora todo esto esta hermoso 





































Y el sol comienza a caer










Suguitar haciendo un clavado


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bien para terminar con broche de otro este tema  fotos de los ultimos atardeceres de Mollendo 










Con el hermoso Malecon  y su puerto turistico 










Su hermoso puente turistico 










Las construcciones en piedra


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Muy bonitas Luz, esas fotos del atardecer con los islotes en fondo me traen recuerdos muy especiales.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

muy buenas fotos luz si que fue con un broche de oro!!


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

De lejos y sin competencia,, Mollendo fue el tema del Verano 2008 en el incascrapers.. 
El 2009 espero mejores sopresas de todas las playas del Sur del Peru


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Jijiji el tema del verano, :lol::lol: si fue una gran sorpresa


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y bien para terminar bien con broche de oro este temita 

Las fotos que me faltan poner 










El puerto Artesanal


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y aqui más fotos de esta hermosa ciudad de la Costa de Arequipa 




























Y los hermosos atardeceres 










Una de las muchas Placitas


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Aqui algunos atardeceres de la zona


Ese es el mar que me gusta; no podría pedir nada más.
Saludos.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

y q esto le sirva de ejemplo.. a los balnearios del norte del pais,, q apesar de tener mejor clima y temp del agua,, no se ponen las pilas como los arequipeños,, ya basta de usar de excusa la centralizacion,,, los arequipeños ,, ya lo comprobaron , q querer es poder!!!!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

jeje exacto querer es poder... muy buena la ultima tanda de fotos luz y ia saben q mollendo los espera


----------



## Aitor_ (Feb 13, 2008)

tacall said:


> es solo mollendo o es mas lugares mejia o termina en alvatros o sombrero grande no recuerdo


Te comento Tacall...

Luego de Matarani las playas son así: 

La Sorda (pequeña caleta donde está el club privado de botes - lo administra la Marina de Guerra), luego Catarindo (caleta), luego La Aguaita (no es playa en sí, sino que aprovechan el agua del mar en un entrante en las rocas), luego el muelle antiguo ahora (no playa en sí como ven), luego la primera playa de Mollendo, luego la segunda o El Castillo, luego Albatros, luego las Cuevas, luego lo que llaman el playa aeropuerto, luego la Granja, luego Sombrero Grande, Sombrero Chico, luego el primera playa de Mejía, la segunda playa de Mejía, la tercera playa de Mejía, luego el Dren, luego las playas del santuario nacional, luego el río Tambo, y cruzando ya la Punta de Bombón. 

Gracias Chocaviento tus fotos me han hecho revivir algunos veranos míos... Hay un error en algunas de ellas en la página 8. Pones urbanización "Sombrero Grande" y no es así, esas casas son Albatros. 

El muelle antiguo ha quedado estupendo. Sabes que mi abuela cuando niña, a principios del siglo pasado, llegó en un buque desde Lima a ese puerto. Pues sacaban a los pasajeros con esas gruas pequeñas que ves allí en canastillas y es que claro en esa época ni se imaginaban en carretera Panamericana o algo parecido. 

Ya iré seguro el verano 2009 que este verano me toca el europeo en las playas de Lacanau Océan, Gujan-Mestras y Cap Ferret en Aquitania.


----------



## Manolitopc (Apr 29, 2007)

No voy a Mollendo hace como 3 años, siempre lo hago a Camana, pero se nota que ha mejorado muchisimo. 

Sus Autoridades al parecer han hecho bien cosas, los Arequipeños les Agradecemos.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Aitor_ said:


> Te comento Tacall...
> 
> Luego de Matarani las playas son así:
> 
> ...


Gracias a ti por ver mis temitas  hay aun más fotos espero que los sigas visitando


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Aitor_ said:


> Te comento Tacall...
> 
> Luego de Matarani las playas son así:
> 
> ...


jejeje si q conozes islay, nos estas dando catedra jejeje bien hay


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

como a cambiado mollendo nO?! si k me sorprende bastante...
me acuerdo k en el año 94 pase por alla todavia tenia como 9 años de edad
y si k era una playa muy bonita pero le faltaba mas decorativos turisticos y la ciudad no era tan grande pero ahora viendo las photos si k me sorprende esta mejor k antes"(claro k siempre fue muy bonito ese lugar pero ahora es muchomejor)
ojala siempre siga asi y mejore mucho mas" saludos para Arequipa bye Yvan "


----------



## Aitor_ (Feb 13, 2008)

Y yo encantado de compartir con ustedes y de aprender de ustedes.

Aquí entre nos debo confesar que soy un arquitecto frustrado pero no dudo que en algún momento lo estudie, ya más por amor propio. La cosas de la vida me pusieron como abogado, profesión que es una pasión para mí.

Pues seguimos en ello...

Un tema que me preocupa es el del futuro de la provincia. Y claro está el puerto de Matarani y su Ceticos (que no sé qué tan activo esté), la agricultura y el turismo. Saben de obras sobre ello?

Igual un gran reclamo es el puente Freyre sobre el río Tambo (que lleva el apellido de mi abuelo y que comparto je, je, je, ...) está abandonado y es la vía de comunicación de la Punta de Bombón con el resto de Arequipa y por donde supuestamente debería pasar la costanera qu comunca con Ilo, ya en Moquegua.

Yo vuelvo a Perú en agosto a ver si por las fiestas nos encontramos.

Saludos!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Para el verano de este año la sorpresa la traeran Mejia y Camana y claro tambien Mollendito!


----------



## Manolitopc (Apr 29, 2007)

Aitor_ said:


> Y yo encantado de compartir con ustedes y de aprender de ustedes.
> 
> Aquí entre nos debo confesar que soy un arquitecto frustrado pero no dudo que en algún momento lo estudie, ya más por amor propio. La cosas de la vida me pusieron como abogado, profesión que es una pasión para mí.
> 
> ...



Sorprendido con este amigo, conoce mas que yo!!! Yo que naci en la Punta de Bombon, mi tierra y de verdad que no sabia como se llamaba el dichoso puente, pero ahora lo recordé, y pues es el famoso puente Freire.

El puente fue remodelado estructuralmemente varias veces, pero aun esta ahí, parado, aunque ya es muy viejo sigue siendo el unico nexo de comunicacion de la punta con las demas localidades.

En estos meses se inicia la construccion de la Costanera sur, que se hara en forma compartida entre el gobierno regional y la empresa privada, southern especificamente, seguramente haran otro puente y este lo demoleran, o quien sabe la costanera la construyen por el anexo de la Curva, para que de directamente con la Punta de bombon. entonces el puente quedará ahi de pie, por los siglos de los siglos.... jejeje.

Bueno amigo, espero haya resuelto tus dudas, espero tengamos un encuentro con los AQPscrapers cuando vengas, en agosto.

Para servirte mano, cualquier cosa avisa.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Manolitopc said:


> Sorprendido con este amigo, conoce mas que yo!!! Yo que naci en la Punta de Bombon, mi tierra y de verdad que no sabia como se llamaba el dichoso puente, pero ahora lo recordé, y pues es el famoso puente Freire.
> 
> El puente fue remodelado estructuralmemente varias veces, pero aun esta ahí, parado, aunque ya es muy viejo sigue siendo el unico nexo de comunicacion de la punta con las demas localidades.
> 
> ...


Opino lo mismo, conoce mejor las playas de Arequipa que yo misma 

Que bien que las conozca  ya son conocidas nuestras playas por gente de Argentina, Bolivia y Chile ahora falta conquistar a los brasileros, aunque ya he visto a varios en este verano


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy bien ya que pasamos pagina y para no hacer mucho bla bla bla en este tema coloco más fotos de la ciudad de Mollendo y su centro Historico 










Aqui los restaurantes del Malecon 










Un hermoso atardecer 










Uno de los complejos deportivos que encontramos en el corredor de playas de Mollendo


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y seguimos con más tomas de esta ciudad que esta creciendo cada dia mas 

Uno de sus museos



















Sus calles 



















Y sus hermosos atardeceres










Me encanta caminar por alli... es como estar en otro tiempo










Ya vienen más fotos de Mollendo!  :banana::banana:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Muy simpático Mollendo!! Se ve bien. Gracias por las fotos! (=


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

q bacan se ve mollendo...!!!
no me imagino q ciudad portuaria de nuestro litoral esta asi de bonita??/
tal vez pacasmayo -la libertad o paita-piura???


----------



## Aitor_ (Feb 13, 2008)

Chocaviento said:


> Opino lo mismo, conoce mejor las playas de Arequipa que yo misma
> 
> Que bien que las conozca  ya son conocidas nuestras playas por gente de Argentina, Bolivia y Chile ahora falta conquistar a los brasileros, aunque ya he visto a varios en este verano


Es que con raíces en Arequipa y Mollendo, además prácticamente el 80% de mis veranos los pasaba en la casa de mis padres en Mejía, viviendo en la blanca y heroica desde los 3 años hasta el año 1998, y con un cariño por esa tierra que para qué les cuento... qué más se me puede pedir? De hecho espero estar en agosto, luego de volver a Perú, y reencontrarme con mis amiguetes characatos.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

jeje bien hay aitor entoces se podria decir q ers un arequipeño d corazon..

y si creo es la mejor ciudad portuaria del sur del peru..


----------

